# French Made "Liberia" Road Bike



## 55ColumbiaBuilt

Here's my latest project.  24 1/2 inch (62cm) frame.






It has Pelissier hubs, Sugio Mighty Competition crankset, Mafac brakes, Suntour Cyclone derailleurs, Fiamme neck (Italian), and Cinelli handlebars (also Italian).

It also has one ugly, but all original paint job.  I'm torn between keeping it all original, or tearing it apart and giving it new paint.

Any idea on value?


----------



## ericbaker

Not a ton of value, maybe a couple hundred dollars towards the top end, worth fixing up for sure.


----------



## JOEL

Nice. I like the paint.


----------



## Sanford

I have this exact same bike - bought it at an abandoned property  auction, when I was in college. It was missing some parts, and I never got the front *derailleur *correct (the chain comes off ). Maybe I'm off about Top Swing (aka Low Clamp) versus Traditional (aka Bottom Swing or High Clamp).
Anyway, it looks like this the one in your photo is this Huret (see photo) from internet.
So, I was wondering if this Huret works good, if your still into this bike. -thanks


----------



## bulldog1935

Sanford said:


> I have this exact same bike - bought it at an abandoned property  auction, when I was in college. It was missing some parts, and I never got the front *derailleur *correct (the chain comes off ). Maybe I'm off about Top Swing (aka Low Clamp) versus Traditional (aka Bottom Swing or High Clamp).
> Anyway, it looks like this the one in your photo is this Huret (see photo) from internet.
> So, I was wondering if this Huret works good, if your still into this bike. -thanks
> 
> View attachment 409133




that looks like bottom-pull to me, but need that other photo to tell for sure


----------

